# MSQL55 Make errors



## dray01 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi guys,

I am hoping someone will be able to point me in the right direction.

We are running 7.0-RELEASE-p11 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p11
I am new here and nobody has the mysql root password.
I decided to stop the DB to retrieve it.
Unfortunately i was unable to start the DB since.
I received these errors.


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libthr.so.3: Undefined symbol "__fcntl_compat"
```

It was suggested to upgrade MySql on the server.
We decided to upgrade mysql5.0 to 5.5
I ran a make deinstall on 5.0 then tried to run a make install clean on 5.5 using ports in  /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server

This is failing on checking size of char... 0

```
configure: error: No size for char type.
A likely cause for this could be that there isn't any static libraries installed. You can verify this by checking if you have libm.a in /lib, 
/usr/lib or some other standard place.  If this is the problem, install the static libraries and try again.  If this isn't the problem, 
examine config.log for possible errors.  If you want to report this, use 'scripts/mysqlbug' and include at least the last 20 rows from 
config.log!
```
libm.a is in /usr/lib directory.

When i view the config.log there is also 


```
conftest.c:10:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:10:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory
conftest.cpp:34:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory
conftest.cpp:34:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:34:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:81:20: error: select.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:48:20: error: select.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:85:19: error: synch.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:52:19: error: synch.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:92:25: error: sys/vadvise.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:59:25: error: sys/vadvise.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:96:23: error: sys/utime.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:63:23: error: sys/utime.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:96:20: error: termio.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:63:20: error: termio.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:98:19: error: crypt.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:65:19: error: crypt.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:98:20: error: alloca.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:65:20: error: alloca.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:102:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:69:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:102:23: error: sys/prctl.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:69:23: error: sys/prctl.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:104:18: error: port.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:71:18: error: port.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:105:22: error: execinfo.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:72:22: error: execinfo.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:105:21: error: xfs/xfs.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:72:21: error: xfs/xfs.h: No such file or directory
conftest.c:83:20: error: atomic.h: No such file or directory
```


run a 
`portsnap fetch && portsnap update && portaudit -F && portupgrade -aR`

and it failed on a dependency of mysql-client.5.0.87 so as suggested i ran 

`portsnap fetch && portsnap update && portaudit -F && portupgrade -aRO`
and this upgrades all packages on the box.

i once again tried to make clean then make install clean for mysql5.5 and recieve the same errors.

Any help/advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gilinko (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, first of all I would strongly suggest that you update the base system to at least 7.1, as the 7.0 has been EOL for a year(soon) and you are missing one year of security patches and enhancements.

Second is to either continue to use the 5.0 version or maybe the 5.1 version which is the GA release(5.5 is the development version) of mysql but update to the latest one(5.0.90 or 5.1.44). If it failed on a dependency for mysql-client.5.0.87 you don't have an up to date ports tree as the version in ports is 5.0.90.


----------

